# Need help with vampire theme party



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Do a search of the forum. There are lots of old threads on this theme and some just posted recently, too. Welcome and good luck. Be sure to post ideas and pics as you go along.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

One of my favorite drinks is called a Vampire...got the recipe from a local restaurant here, maybe a good house drink for your guests.:
Cabernet Wine 2/3rds glass
Splash of Rassmattaz (Raspberry Schnopps)
Splash of Cranberry Juice

Good over ice

Serve with a straw and put a set of those plastic Vampire Teeth hanging from the straw! 

Also we took Marachino Cherries and soaked them in Coconut rum for a few days
in the freezer

At the party we served them at the bar area in a pedestal bowl, and beneath it was a bowl of dry ice...very kool look...called them Vampire Eyes
Have fun! Hope this is helpful


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is the thread I recently posted 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/105942-vampire-party-2011-a.html

I'm doing a vampire party this year as well!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I just saw your thread! What great ideas!! Keep me posted on your ideas.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ONe of the adult party game threads has a variation of Tempt your Fate that is customized for a vampire party.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

For an invitation you can make a stake and drill a hole in the handle and tie a note to it, or you can do an old fashioned aged note with blood drops on it and sign it the count. Make a thicker red drink that is warm...google it (I never looked but am sure it can be done), can make a dummy blood bank worker...dead of course, maybe make a beer funnel with a larger IV bag (make the bag red since you can't get red beer), pin the teeth on the vampire, maybe have someone in a coffin outside by the door to give your guests a scare right off the bat (pun intended)!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I did a 'Fangtasia' party last year. I agree with Frankie in that I remove some of my 'normal' decor and add in some Halloween stuff. 
Vampires gotta blend into the neighborhood, right? Haha!

I like a little humor with my horror....so I had this in the bathroom:










I have some other pix in my albums.
You never know where you might pick up an idea, change it around alittle, (or not), and it makes a great addition to your decor.

I think the vampire theme is my favorite so far!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

My husband built me two coffins the year we had the vampire theme. Here's a pic of one, with husband in it. Believe it or not this was NOT the vampire party, he just happened to be dressed as Dracula


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And I sent the invites in a little coffin box...so cute! You should've seen the lady at the post office 










Here's a link:
http://4halloweencoffins.com/


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

MHooch said:


> Believe it or not this was NOT the vampire party, he just happened to be dressed as Dracula



Where oh where did you find that fantastic suit?! My mannequins are dying to know!


----------

